# Pressemeldung: AUSZEICHNUNG FÜR SHIMANO GERMANY FISHING GMBH



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2010)

Pressemeldung

*AUSZEICHNUNG FÜR SHIMANO GERMANY FISHING GMBH​*




Im Juni findet alljährlich ein Treffen der europäischen Shimano Verkaufsbüros und Generalvertretungen statt. Zu diesem Anlass werden in jedem Jahr Auszeichnungen für hervorragende Verkaufsleistungen in der vergangenen Saison verliehen. 

Erstmalig wurde in diesem Jahr ein Shimano Verkaufsbüro mit dieser besonderen Auszeichnung bedacht. Alle Mitarbeiter der Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH haben sich sehr über diese Anerkennung gefreut.   




Das Foto zeigt bei der Übergabe der Auszeichnung:
von links nach rechts: Pierangelo Zanetta (Managing Director Shimano Europe), Frank Beißel (Geschäftsführer Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH), Daniel Draheim (Verkaufsleiter Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH)


----------

